# Eurotunnel F/T or Tesco same question



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Brother in law and I bought 10 F/T crossing, I will be using 6 of them but my BIL can only use 2 that means we have 2 left. I don't need them is there any way some else can use them? Or would this be difficult as what I remember from the past as soon as you turn up at the booth the computer recognises your number plate, so how could some one else use it?

The same question/answer would be with Tesco tickets.

WASFWASFITONCE


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Inform eurotunnel of a change in registration number for whoever is using your ticket.

Dave p


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I do not think it will be a problem with Tesco tickets, just let them know.
FT tickets can only be used by the FT account holder and one other nominated person. Whoever is using the ticket has to produce the credit card that the journey was booked with. Since the beginning of this year that means the account holder plus one other. In the past it has always been only the account holder, and we have not used all our 10 tickets quite a few times. We find that it still works out cheaper than booking individual tickets. This year we are sharing the tickets with my sister.
If you find a way of using the tickets please let us all know.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*EUROTUNNEL F/T Tesco*

Thanks for the answers. When we have used Tesco tickets all we have ever been asked for ( by the booth computer) is the reference number given.

Is this not the same with F/T tickets or have you to give the credit card details as well.

Regarding the reg number of the van I don't think this is a problem as you can let them know you have changed vans.

We will be using our F/t tickets on the 30th June I will study a little closer of what you have to do.

WASFITONCE


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: EUROTUNNEL F/T Tesco*



wasfitonce said:


> Thanks for the answers. When we have used Tesco tickets all we have ever been asked for ( by the booth computer) is the reference number given.
> 
> WASFITONCE


A couple of times we didn't even get asked for the ref number, there is a ANPRS, the screen just needed confirmation of the details on screen, and up popped the barrier.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

With FT tickets you have to insert the credit card that you booked with into the slot. If you have arrived in the vehicle that you booked, it has read your number plate. If you arrived in a different vehicle it asks for more details.
You are not supposed to be able to use the FT ticket for anyone other than the account holders. The system supposedly will only accept the creditcard that has been used to book. If you insert a different card then someone will appear and check your details. 
I have never tested the system to see if that actually happens, I would think that if someone else used your creditcard Eurotunnel would not know. If they found out then they would charge full price for the crossing.


----------

